# Freezing Chicken



## jabbur (Jul 6, 2015)

I recently bought a 20 lb bag of chicken breasts.  I put it in the freezer but the door got left open a crack and now it is one big block.  I'm thinking of putting it in a cooler to thaw so I can break it down into meal portions.  I'm hoping it won't be a bad thing to refreeze them.  Anyone have experience with refreezing chicken breasts.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2015)

If you partially thaw them so you can separate them, then refreeze, I don't see an issue.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 6, 2015)

Personally, I'd put them in the sink and run cold water over them until you can break them apart and package them back up for the freezer.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 6, 2015)

Did they thaw completely when the door was ajar?


----------



## jabbur (Jul 7, 2015)

jennyema said:


> Did they thaw completely when the door was ajar?



The door was ajar.  I don't have enough room in my fridge or I'd just stick it in there.  I was thinking the cooler would keep them colder than just putting them in the sink.


----------



## Addie (Jul 7, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> If you partially thaw them so you can separate them, then refreeze, I don't see an issue.



Ditto here. As long as they don't go above the temperature into the danger zone, it should be just fine. You might also try filling your kitchen sink with cold water and help the ice to melt faster. As soon as you can break one whole breast off, then do so. Wrap for the freezer as you always do.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 7, 2015)

Grocery stores partially thaw and refreeze chicken parts all the time.  When I buy them from the meat case, I look for the packs that are still partly frozen, then take them home and refreeze them.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 7, 2015)

Last I red, fda says that if you defrost meat in the refrigerator it is not a problem to refreeze it. 
Especially, in my opinion, if you only partially defrost.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 7, 2015)

Okay thanks all.  I will fill the cooler with cold water and put the bag in there like the sink.  Then pull apart as many as possible and repackage them.  I'm glad I won't have to completely thaw the whole thing.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 7, 2015)

I would not use cooler. I would leave in refrigerator, per fda suggestion.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 8, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> I would not use cooler. I would leave in refrigerator, per fda suggestion.



Charlie, I can't fit it in my fridge.  That's why I'm using the cooler like a sink.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 8, 2015)

Good luck. Just be careful, as soon as you can pull it apart take it apart and put it back into freezer then.


----------

